# A tribute



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

For my 1000th post, I thought it would be appropriate to post my latest Polaroid Manipulation.







My aunt Roxy, the inspiration for which I take Polaroids or any pictures for that matter, has passed after a bout with cancer.  This is for her.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 7, 2004)

Its fitting that its a kitchen shot Aubery. I love this, and I also feel for you my friend :hug:


----------



## terri (Oct 7, 2004)

Wonderful job.   I'm sure she would have loved it.    :hug:


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

It's wonderful, and even cooler that I got to watch you do it. 
She's so proud of you, Aubrey.


----------



## ahelg (Oct 8, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------

